# N power mods???



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I was thinking that wile I am in the motor rebuilding it, is there any mods that can be done to increase power? I know with the sleave setup, you cant realy do an over bore, but just wondering if there is anything you can do. 

I was eyeig the intake and exoust ports, and they seem like eaven a little gasket matching would open those bad boys up a little, but I would not want to hurt low end at all. Any ideas????

[Im a hot rodder to the core, I cant help it! ]


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I would think that anything you can do to smooth air flow into and out of the engine would be good, like polishing the insides of the heads, ports, low restriction air filter, low restriction exhaust. I think a 20 pound boost turbo would be counterproductive, but a high energy solid state 12 volt ignition would be good also.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I believe N-Complete has a pop up piston set for the N, seriously. That would be about all you could do. Maybe even what Joe said minus any boost. 

I don't think I would do any port matching though.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I could see smoothing any obstructions or rough edges in the casting of the intake & exhaust passages (head & minifolds both), and _maybe_ doing a gasket match to smooth the airflow transitions, but I can't see where porting would do you one bit of good. Yeah, I know opening 'em up promotes airflow, but the advantage only comes into play at higher RPMs. 

Higher compression pistons will give you more _absolute_ power, but a what cost to "luggability" - you know, the ability to pull at real low RPMs? Of course, then you'd have to be more particular about fuel quality & octane and spark energy (like Joe mentioned) to get a efficient burn.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

V8


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *V8 *


  A little out of the budjet for now though  



Well seems like I should just be happy with the extra power a fresh rebuild will give me. I would realy like to go the strunger ingnition route, but with a 6 volt, pos ground system, I am kinda stuck. Hey well. Just thinking out load I guess.


----------



## Aaron357 (Oct 31, 2004)

There are a few things that can be done with airflow. Velocity of the airflow mixture increases torque, and volume increases horsepower. So you want to clean up the airflow of the ports but not increase there size to get the fuel mixture into the combustion chamber quickly. The best way to do this is with a quality valve job. Smoothing out the ports helps torque also as long as you do not increase the volume of the ports. Also, you want to polish the exhaust ports. This helps get the exhaust gases out of the engine as quickly as possible. High flow air cleaners help also. 

Compression helps create more power in any engine. The easiest way to do this is to have the head milled. Next is taller pistons. Either way, you will have to check with N engine experts to find out how much is safe for valve and piston clearance. Also check to find out how much compression the engine can handle without overheating or blowing head gaskets.

This is basic hot rodding 101 and will help any internal combustion engine. I am sure there are some N experts out there that will know what an N can handle. You may need to check with some local machine shops.

Aaron


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

Schneider Cams (619) 297-0227
would probably be an interesting and informative call anyway. Let me know what they say if you talk to them. Not that power is my thing :winky:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Honestly , after a overhaul I was real happy with the new found power of my N . , The machine work and parts added to nearly $1,000 , I thought that was plenty of exspence on the engine.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, thats one of the keys, Dr.B. Cost. I am asuming I will find a big improvement just with the rebuild. She is real tired. LOTS of oil pumping in to the chambers. And wile the CFO is on board about the need to rebuild, I DO have to keep the costs undercontrol.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well, thats one of the keys, Dr.B. Cost. I am asuming I will find a big improvement just with the rebuild. She is real tired. LOTS of oil pumping in to the chambers. And wile the CFO is on board about the need to rebuild, I DO have to keep the costs undercontrol. *


She'd probably O.K. a hypo cam for it:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

some do!!


----------

